# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Cài đặt Driver HBS86H

## minhhung999

Như tiêu đề bác nào có kinh nghiệm cài đặt HBS86H giúp mình với. mình đã đấu nối dây thấy đúng
1. kết nối giữa môt và driver (A+,A-,B+,B- <>Black, red, yellow, blue)
2. Encoder tren driver nó để EB+, EB-, EA+, EA-; Vcc, GND <>black, blue, yellow, green, red, white
3. pul - và Dir - nối với nhau về GND trên board, pul+ và Dir + kết nối với pul, dir trên board (không biết có cần kích enable +, - trên Driver ko, mình chưa kích)
tất cả các công tắc S1 đến S6 đều đúng (chỉ có đều chưa setup bằng phần mềm chỉnh vi bước về giá trị set (mặc định 4000 ppr)) chỉnh về 1600 
a e nào setup rồi chia sẻ kinh nghiệm với. tks all

----------


## suu_tam

Như dùng STEP chỉ là nó có thêm đầu dây Encoder và dây phải nối theo đúng màu thôi.
Nên không phải quan trọng hóa gì cả.

----------


## minhhung999

theo cách mắc dây này là ok nhe các bác:


còn cái công tắc S6 mình ko biết chọn On hay Off (vì trên driver ghi là: On =86Hs80; Off = 86Hs40. còn trong manaul thì ngược lại)

----------


## ktshung

> theo cách mắc dây này là ok nhe các bác:
> 
> 
> còn cái công tắc S6 mình ko biết chọn On hay Off (vì trên driver ghi là: On =86Hs80; Off = 86Hs40. còn trong manaul thì ngược lại)


bạn dùng mô tơ 8Nm thì bật on, 4Nm thì off, theo trên driver bạn nhé

----------

Lê Duy Minh

----------


## minhhung999

> bạn dùng mô tơ 8Nm thì bật on, 4Nm thì off, theo trên driver bạn nhé


đúng vậy bác. 8Nm thì On (ghi trên driver) nhưng trong manual của hãng lại ghi Off (cho motor 8Nm) mới ghê

----------


## ktshung

> đúng vậy bác. 8Nm thì On (ghi trên driver) nhưng trong manual của hãng lại ghi Off (cho motor 8Nm) mới ghê


vụ này hôm bữa mình cũng vấp ... hehehe

----------

